# TU Munich Requirements



## madhumitha (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi All ,

Im planning to apply for MS in Informatics at TU Munich.
My GRE score is 297 - Q(161) V(136) and AWA 3.
When i checked the TUM for the requirements it has been mentioned that the AWA cut off score is 3.5
And I have work exp of 4yrs at SAP Labs Bangalore.
Shall I try my luck applying to TUM or is it sure that they reject purely based on AWA cut off score.

Thanks in advance,
Madhu


----------

